# fall/fell downstairs



## Beryl (Dec 18, 2013)

Few weeks ago I had a fall from the stairs landed on my feet. Luckily nothing broken but very painful feet. Anyone had this happen to them also? No christmas shopping at the shops for me so I am home even online shopping is difficult with this.


----------

